Ask HN: How do you differently interview Bootcampers from Collegiate candidates? - probinso
======
blackflame7000
I don't see why you would interview them any differently. You might have a
harder time getting an interview in the first place without a college degree,
but that has no bearing on the persons ability to do the Job. Remember, an
interviewer is looking for a person to fill a specific position, not a
position to be filled by a specific person.

